# USMC Prior service to 75th Regiment? Option 40, AIT/Airborne volunteer?



## jaredkc (Jan 13, 2017)

I am a prior service USMC Infantrymen. I have heard and read on this site and many others about there may not be an Option 40 for prior service. I am wondering if anyone has any information on getting into RASP without Option 40? How common is it to volunteer or be noticed by the cadre at AIT/Airborne? If I enlist with an 11B, how long on station are we talking before I can submit a package? My situation is unique because I am not prior service Army. Thanks for any information.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey Marine -

Hopefully someone will come by and answer your question, but one of the major benefits of this site is its search function.  I went to the main forum screen and put "_getting into RASP without Option 40_" in the search bar and came up with these threads, some fairly recent and commented on by Rangers.

Getting into Regiment without Option 40

Joining the Regiment without Opt. 40

Signing up for RASP at Airborne School/AIT

Question about 35m option 40

2016 - 11X Option 40 Availability


----------



## jaredkc (Jan 13, 2017)

I am aware of the search bar and all of the options. I am just trying to get the most recent accurate information for my situation. Thanks Semper Fi


----------



## AWP (Jan 13, 2017)

jaredkc said:


> I am aware of the search bar and all of the options. I am just trying to get the most recent accurate information for my situation. Thanks Semper Fi



The problem is that it varies and unless someone just completed the process up-to-date information will be hard to find. What's an Army recruiter telling you?

I'm not trying to be snarky, but I don't think there's a hard, stable answer. The only "givens" for the 75th I can recall are MOS' like Forward Observer (13F), medic (68W), and commo (25C and 25U). 11B fluctuates from time-to-time.

Good luck.

ETA: These guys are geared more for those in the Army, but may have some insight.

Special Operations Recruiting


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Jan 15, 2017)

Best bet would be enlist with whatever MOS you desire and hope and pray you get an airborne slot during basic/AIT. From there you can go to the RASP liason and he'll most likely accept you.

If best bet fails, you'll go to a unit. From there, your chances are reduced but not completely. Apply for Ranger school, get a tab, then apply to RASP. Chances of being accepted go up.

There is another way but it would require you to be a shitbag, and I don't like shitbags.


----------



## Tiger87 (Jan 25, 2017)

What I am hearing from Fort Benning is that 11B RASP slots are full. They are currently not coming to OSUT for active recruiting. However, I know of a prior service Navy petty officer who recently enlisted as an E4 with an 18x contract. So if 11x option 40 is a no-go right now, 18x should be an option.


----------



## jaredkc (Jan 25, 2017)

Are you in the Army or on recruiting duty? If so how often does that change? Based on your experience and knowledge obviously it is "based on the needs of the Army."


----------



## Tiger87 (Jan 25, 2017)

No to the first question. I know someone who is in OSUT right now.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Jan 25, 2017)

Tiger87 said:


> ...18x should be an option.



That's the shit bag method I was talking about., if you don't have the intention of being SF. If you take an 18x contract just so you can drop out and try to get RASP, you're a shitty person because you possibly took a slot from someone who wanted and could've been SF. I know quite a few 18x dudes that went to RASP because they were non-selects but they all wanted to be SF and simply didn't make the cut.


----------



## Tiger87 (Jan 25, 2017)

RUBSUMLOTION said:


> That's the shit bag method I was talking about., if you don't have the intention of being SF. If you take an 18x contract just so you can drop out and try to get RASP, you're a shitty person because you possibly took a slot from someone who wanted and could've been SF. I know quite a few 18x dudes that went to RASP because they were non-selects but they all wanted to be SF and simply didn't make the cut.



Sorry if I gave the idea of intentionally dropping the 18x to get to RASP. What I was trying to say was, if you can't get RASP guaranteed, you can get SF guaranteed. The Navy guy has every intention of going SF all the way.


----------



## jaredkc (Jan 25, 2017)

I would absolutely not do that. I want a RASP spot. I know that they are not easy to get. I would not sign an 18X contract. I have read and heard that if you are not selected for 18X then you go to whatever MOS the Army needs. RUBSUMLOTION, I am assuming you are in the 75th Regiment or were at some point?


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 25, 2017)

jaredkc said:


> I would absolutely not do that. I want a RASP spot. I know that they are not easy to get. I would not sign an 18X contract. I have read and heard that if you are not selected for 18X then you go to whatever MOS the Army needs. RUBSUMLOTION, I am assuming you are in the 75th Regiment or were at some point?


Why not go 13F or 68W?


----------



## jaredkc (Jan 25, 2017)

If that was the only option then that is one thing. I have my mind made up i want 11B though


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Jan 25, 2017)

Yes. I'm a 13F currently in. I'd highly recommend 13F. A) Youll have a much better chance at getting RASP. B) You'll get a lot more cool shit to do and use. We go TDY all the time to awesome places for CAS and CCA training.

11B is cool too... I guess


----------



## jaredkc (Jan 25, 2017)

We will see what is available. I am meeting with a recruiter on Friday. What battalion are you in?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 25, 2017)

If you were an 03xx you won't go to OSUT for Army infantry.


----------



## jaredkc (Jan 25, 2017)

I know that is why it is going to be difficult for me.


----------



## DROD (Aug 1, 2018)

jaredkc said:


> I know that is why it is going to be difficult for me.


Im prior service USMC infantry looking at this as well, did you ever go through with this?


----------

